# 3 radial cylinders



## gg89220 (Mar 28, 2020)

hello
Start of the construction


----------



## awake (Mar 28, 2020)

Watching with interest - great progress thus far!


----------



## cooksservices (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey I have built a three cylinder radial recently so I will be following with interest also! 

Are your valve chambers made from brass or bronze? 

Thanks for sharing .


----------



## ZebDog (Mar 29, 2020)

I always wanted to build a 3 cylinder radial engine so I will be following this build.


----------



## gg89220 (Mar 29, 2020)

hello


cooksservices said:


> valve chambers made from brass or bronze?


from brass


----------



## propclock (Mar 29, 2020)

Like it. I always wanted to buy the Saito 450 3 cylinder radial.  One of the only times 
my wife vetoed that desire. I bought 1/3 of it as the Saito 150 .  Still want the 450.  
I will be following, wish you success.


----------



## cooksservices (Mar 29, 2020)

What is the reason you chose brass for the valve chambers? I ask because I am building a side valve inline four with the same design and material thinking it seemed like a good material for a model engine without any idea if it would really be suitable. I would love to know your thoughts on this. 
Thank you, Sam.


----------



## gg89220 (Mar 30, 2020)

I have always used brass on my other motors, there is no problem


----------



## gg89220 (Mar 31, 2020)

hello
connecting rod, rocker arms, and supports


----------



## cooksservices (Apr 1, 2020)

Wow these are very nice parts, the master and link rods look very much like production parts! What grade of aluminium are these? Also thank you for your reply about the valve chambers, this makes me feel more comfortable with my choice of brass for mine.


----------



## gg89220 (Apr 1, 2020)

cooksservices said:


> What grade of aluminium are these?


I don't know, it's aluminum that I have in stock


----------



## gg89220 (Apr 3, 2020)

hello
machining of cylinders, cylinder heads and liners


----------



## gg89220 (Apr 3, 2020)

gg89220 said:


> hello
> machining of cylinders, cylinder heads and liners


----------



## johnmcc69 (Apr 3, 2020)

That's some nice machining! Good looking parts.

 John


----------



## e.picler (Apr 3, 2020)

Congratulations! Beautiful work.

Edi


----------



## gg89220 (Apr 8, 2020)

hello
machining of pistons, gears and cams


----------



## awake (Apr 8, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## gg89220 (Apr 10, 2020)

hello
machining of the rear, central and front casings


----------



## Rudirk (Apr 10, 2020)

Is your radius turningmashine homemade ?
The parts are looking great.


----------



## johnmcc69 (Apr 10, 2020)

Wow! That's a lot of work in those engine casings!
 Beautiful work!

 John


----------



## gg89220 (Apr 26, 2020)

hello


Rudirk said:


> Is your radius turningmashine homemade ?


it is a device to cut spokes in a grinding wheel, I replaced the diamond with a lathe tool.
provisional motor assembly


----------



## gg89220 (Apr 29, 2020)

hello
intake cam


----------



## gg89220 (May 21, 2020)

hello
the engine finished


----------



## gg89220 (Jul 9, 2020)

hello
here is the video


----------



## awake (Jul 9, 2020)

Very nice - love the way it responds to the throttle, and the overall sound!

Are you running this on an oil/gas mix?


----------



## propclock (Jul 9, 2020)

Great , runs superb. !!
I didn't see the source of the plans?


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jul 9, 2020)

Beautiful! Runs very well!

 John


----------



## propclock (Jul 9, 2020)

Plans?


----------



## gg89220 (Jul 10, 2020)

hello
plans Baupläne Modellmotore - Online-Shop der Fa. CAD+Modelltechnik Jung


awake said:


> Are you running this on an oil/gas mix?


2% petrol / oil mixture + a little oil in the crankcase


----------



## Peter Twissell (Jul 10, 2020)

Very nice runner. Well done that man!


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 10, 2020)

Congratulations on a top-class model. Can you make one about 500ccs displacement? - May be more fun than my Guzzi-V50!


----------



## propclock (Jul 10, 2020)

Thank you for the plans link. You put the plans picture many times in your posts. 
Sorry my laziness.  After looking at all your wonderful posts today , again, 
are the valves made from screws? Were the stems good enough? or did you
cut the seat and then cut/polish the stem?  or just the opposite? take a screw
finish the stem and then cut the head? You must have wonderful German screws
available. Thanks,
The proof is in the running, that is a wonderful running engine.


----------



## Richard Hed (Jul 10, 2020)

gg89220 said:


> hello
> here is the video



There are three cylinder motors all over asia running all sorts of things.  they are barely larger than your beautiful motor but they are not radials.  Goo Work!


----------



## ddmckee54 (Jul 14, 2020)

I've got a question about your valves.  I see that you are making the valves out of a countersunk phillips' head screw.  That's a neat idea, but I'm wondering if that could lead to potential hot spots on the valves?  Is this the first time you've used this type of screw for a valve, or is something you know won't cause problems?  I realize that the vast majority of model engines don't exactly see what you'd call "HARD" use, so a hot spot would probably never be a problem.   

Don


----------



## gg89220 (Jul 14, 2020)

I have already built several motors with this process, to run a few minutes at each session there is no problem


----------

